# Warwick Schiller videos - to purchase or not?



## Hackamore

What specifically are you trying to learn? 
If I were spending my hard earned money to learn good training techniques I would tend to stick with clinicians that have a known reputation for success in horse training  (Buck Brannaman, Martin Black, Brian Neubert, Tom Curtin, Ext). Just my opinion.


----------



## LemonZeus

Absolutely. I love his videos, they're easy to understand, and not expensive at all. Monthly subscription is $25 for all you can watch, but I buy $10 packages that have about 2-3 hours of video. His facebook group is great as well, answers questions and chats with people all the time. 

Hackamore, he _is_ less well known, but he's definitely got experience under his belt. Represented Australia in the World Equestrian Games, and was Reserve Grand Champion in the NRHA.

Oh, and if you want to start from scratch with his methods, I recommend the Andalusian series. Those are the ones I've purchased.


----------



## trailhorserider

I've not purchased is videos yet either, but I LOVE his You-tube videos. If I were going to purchase training videos, I think they would be his.


----------



## Shui Long

Hackamore, I'm interested in learning specifically about leadership and groundwork at this stage.  I like WS's down to earth manner and his very straightforward approach, maybe it appeals because I"m a fellow Aussie?? :lol: I don't know! But he doesn't seem extremist or controversial like a lot of the big name trainers and that appeals to me too. 



LemonZeus said:


> Absolutely. I love his videos, they're easy to understand, and not expensive at all. Monthly subscription is $25 for all you can watch, but I buy $10 packages that have about 2-3 hours of video. His facebook group is great as well, answers questions and chats with people all the time.
> 
> Hackamore, he _is_ less well known, but he's definitely got experience under his belt. Represented Australia in the World Equestrian Games, and was Reserve Grand Champion in the NRHA.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to start from scratch with his methods, I recommend the Andalusian series. Those are the ones I've purchased.


Thanks so much for that, LemonZeus! I'll look into the Andalusian series.  When you say "start from scratch with his methods", do you mean start a horse from scratch with them? Or do you mean start from scratch for me as a student? Either is interesting to me, but I"m nowhere near the stage of starting a horse myself!


----------



## Shui Long

OK, since my last post I've bought and watched two of his videos! :lol:

The first one was Hooking On with a 3yo Warmblood - great for seeing a successful process from beginning to end done by someone who knows what they're doing. The second, possibly even more useful, was Common Problems with Hooking On, where he critiques and coaches a man who is unsuccessful in free-lunging his horse. Really, REALLY liked this one because he broke down the steps for a successful session down into really tiny parts, explaining the reason behind them, and gave some really good coaching tips to help the man to replicate what WS was actually doing (which was obviously successful but also relatively mysterious in the first video).

I'll definitely be looking at more!

Does anyone know if you can just do a month or two's subscription rather than a whole 12 months? I think that you can but it's not clearly stated one way or the other on the website or store.


----------



## LemonZeus

Shui Long said:


> Thanks so much for that, LemonZeus! I'll look into the Andalusian series.  When you say "start from scratch with his methods", do you mean start a horse from scratch with them? Or do you mean start from scratch for me as a student? Either is interesting to me, but I"m nowhere near the stage of starting a horse myself!


Either one! I started my mare from the beginning to fill in any holes in her training. I think he mentions somewhere that if you're doing the groundwork, act like they don't know anything. It's easier to pick and choose (which I've admittedly done with my gelding- but he's already a deadhead), but starting from square one gives you the best chance of fixing what you want to fix 

And yes, you can do the whole year or month-to-month. I'm not a fan of how the video page works


----------



## Shui Long

Hmmm how does the video page work?? Is it hard to navigate/find things?


----------



## LemonZeus

Just how you pay for it, then they email the link is sort of weird. Then I have to keep track of links in my email. And the page it sends you to to actually watch it sometimes doesn't work for me. I think they're working on moving all the videos to a subscription service by YouTube, instead of Viddler.


----------



## Shui Long

Ah OK. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

I think WS is very very good at explaining things both with a theoretical background, but with a practical approach. meaning, he explains the WHY and shows the HOW. he is not confrontational, nor disrespectful of learners, nor oppositional in his approach to horses. he is my number one choice for that.

In time, reading some of Tom and Bill Dorrances stuff will be of interest, but in the beginning, it will go "whooosh" over you head. most of it still does, but I like to ponder it from time to time.


----------



## jenkat86

I love his videos. They have helped me and my mare tremendously. The ones you buy from his website are definitely more informative than the you tube ones. I also got an email yesterday from the site saying he is going to start "virtual lessons." Basically for $50 you send him a video of you and your horse and he watches it and critiques it!


----------



## Shui Long

TinyLiny I agree, from what I've seen of him. I like that his approach is very grounded in his own practice. He seems to have the ability to break down his own approach really well. Not all experts can do that - as in, not all can articulate why they are so successful!

Jenkat that's great to hear! What videos did you get? I'll definitely get more, because I've got a lot out of the two I purchased. I'm heading on a 2 week holiday soon so I think I'll wait till I get back and then sign up for a month and binge on ALL THE VIDEOS!!! :lol: Very interesting to hear about the virtual lessons - they seem quite affordable?


----------



## ellen hays

I have the videos of the 3 yr old warmblood hooking on and ground work. I am probably going one more to get the riding video of the same horse. I would like to see him do the same work but on different horses. I purchased these two videos @ $9 and some cents for lifetime viewing. I don't know if that was a wise choice or not. But, if you need to go back to refresh your memory you can. As far as these two videos, I really like his presentation and no frills methods. I think he is sincere about the training and not trying to sell more videos. He is a less known clinician, but his methods are very good.


----------



## Shui Long

ellen hays said:


> I have the videos of the 3 yr old warmblood hooking on and ground work. I am probably going one more to get the riding video of the same horse. I would like to see him do the same work but on different horses. I purchased these two videos @ $9 and some cents for lifetime viewing. I don't know if that was a wise choice or not. But, if you need to go back to refresh your memory you can. As far as these two videos, I really like his presentation and no frills methods. I think he is sincere about the training and not trying to sell more videos. He is a less known clinician, but his methods are very good.


I think we have the same videos Ellen Hays  I've already gone back and watched mine again after the first viewing, and I know that I'll do it again too.  It's good to refresh the memory (lord knows mine needs it! :shock::lol and I think that with stuff like this every time I watch it I pick up something different.

I do agree that he seems sincere about the training. I think that's why I was drawn to him - there's no flashiness. And his approach seems very Australian to me (as a fellow Aussie) - laid back, straight to the point, honest and not self-promoting. I hope that will stay the same if/when he gains popularity!


----------



## waresbear

My granddaughter thinks his "Harlem Shake" with horses is the best youtube video ever!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvFbs9DVZuY


----------



## ellen hays

Well, didn't know Warwick had it in him. Loved the youtube video. Puts him in a whole different light. Not quite a rap star, but he's got the 
moves.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jenkat86

Shui Long said:


> Jenkat that's great to hear! What videos did you get? I'll definitely get more, because I've got a lot out of the two I purchased. I'm heading on a 2 week holiday soon so I think I'll wait till I get back and then sign up for a month and binge on ALL THE VIDEOS!!! :lol: Very interesting to hear about the virtual lessons - they seem quite affordable?


I got "Teaching the stop" and "Teaching to back up". My horse already knows these things, but I have found it helped me TREMENDOUSLY in getting her softer. And I actually do think the virtual lessons seem affordable. I usually spend around $45 for a half hour lesson, and it's NEVER as informative as some of his videos. 

Have fun on your video binge!


----------



## Shui Long

Oh that video is hilarious!!! What a dork!! I love seeing someone who's not afraid of giving people a good laugh! :lol: It's actually the first time I've seen him up close (albeit with a cat in front of his face) and he's much older than I thought he might be. He's got a rather young voice. 

Jenkat great to hear! If I do the video thing for a month I'll check them out for sure.


----------



## danny67

he seems like a fair dinkum shrimp on the barbie type plain speaker. Does he sell carrot sticks though?


----------



## Ian McDonald

Warwick is cool. He trains just down the street from me and seems like a pretty down-to-earth dude. Never met him personally yet but we have a mutual friend who speaks pretty highly of him and his videos seem quality. I've only seen the free ones, but the free ones show enough to show that he knows his stuff.


----------



## Troubador

I couldn't say anything about purchasing his videos, but his youtube channel is awesome! He's hilarious but you can also tell he's a very good trainer. I'd say check out his Youtube and then decide!


----------



## Shui Long

Thanks for the words, everyone! I have since signed up to his subscription and I can say that I am an enthusiastic convert! I"m really loving his stuff and have had consistent success with what I've been implementing so far. The subscription is cheap - $25 a month - and can be stopped whenever you want. So for anyone who is uncertain about it, take the plunge for $25 and if you don't get anything out of it (unlikely!) then you can cancel it before the next month's fee is due.


And Danny, he doesn't sell carrot sticks or even use them (as far as I've seen). He uses either a long lead rope (12ft I'm guessing) or a lunge whip).


----------

